# Non/low fat pie/pastry dough?



## lcplmeck (Oct 10, 2004)

Is there such thing as a crumbly/flaky non fat dough recipe? I doubt it (but I wish!!) Any suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## scott123 (Oct 10, 2004)

No, I don't think there is. Fat is the barrier preventing the protein in the flour from bonding/getting tough.  If you try a conventional crust without it, you'll end up with something that will chip your teeth. There are other things that get in the way of protein, though.  Sugar is one.  Fiber is another.  By using something like whole wheat flour with some extra sugar added, you might be able to cut the fat content down, a bit. Neither of these will give you the layers of flaky pastry, though.

You might want to try a crumbled fat free cookie of some kind.

Phyllo dough is low fat and although normally brushed with butter, I think it can be used on it's own.  It ends up tasting like a bit like a cracker though.


----------



## norgeskog (Oct 11, 2004)

I have a recipe for Angel Pie using the whipped whites and sugar as the crust and make a lemon or chocolate pudding with the whites OOOOPPPS I meant the yellow..  It is a big hit and rather unusual.


----------



## lcplmeck (Oct 12, 2004)

Thanks guys


----------

